# Air calculation



## romotek (Jun 30, 2020)

Hello, I have 2 compressors:
1. 10 bar, 500 LPM reciprocating
2. 8bar, 2300LPM rotary
How can I calculate the total output if they are combined?

Thanks.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i guess i would not join 2 compressors on the same system that the output pressures were not the same
unless you matched the regulators..

depending on the feed line diameters as well as a main storage tank size and pipe sizes..
yea larger is better on both of those.

8 bar is your max system pressure.. (always the lowest compressor psi is you setting on the regs)

and your lpm will add together so 500 plus 2300 for 2800 lpm.

you could run check valves for each compressor output with regulators to make safe for no back feed.
then you could have the max psi of the 10bar (145 psi)

I do join together several compressors when i am having a sanding party before painting a large project..
and it works too!!
they are located in a clean area so the dust is not an issue from the work area.

so what cfm and pressure do you need???

and make sure you have plenty of reserve..
I like the rule of 50% more cfm than the tools require.
that way the compressor is just working and not working hard.


----------



## romotek (Jun 30, 2020)

These are the compressors that I have to run the drum dumpers in my previous question:
"We need to buy 4 drum dumpers. Air consumption of a dumper is:"
1.rotary air(80 CFM,80 PSI).
2.reciprocating air (15 CFM,100 PSI).
I am not sure if they can do the job, maybe if combined as you suggested?
I don't have a storage tank yet, can you advice what volume it should be?


----------

